# Greetings



## BobShirk (Jul 8, 2008)

Hello to all. I just discovered this place and I'm happy that I found it. My name is Bob Shirk. I'm a TD in a Performing Arts Venue in Shippensburg Pennsylvania. I'll probably just read for a while until I learn the ropes. Thanks for allowing me to join you and share your knowledge.


----------



## Grog12 (Jul 8, 2008)

Welcome, don't be a afraid to just jump in and share you thoughts and expierence...we don't typically eat our own around here.


----------



## Van (Jul 8, 2008)

Welcome Aboard! Feel free to jump in and get your feet wet. Spending time with the 'search" button is always a good idea. Ask what you want, answer what you can.


----------



## Spikesgirl (Jul 16, 2008)

Van - first I gotta say, every time I read your ' Ask what you want, Answer what you can' line, it reminds me of "Pirates of the Caribbean" - Take what you want, give nothing back...or is that on purpose?

Anyhow, welcome on board, Bob. As the others have said, don't be afraid of just jumping in here and causes a few waves. I'm still reading stuff and I've been here for a few months now. this is a great place to just hang out and shoot the breeze with other like minded folks.


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 17, 2008)

Welcome to the Booth Bob. Please don't be bashful. The community here is great and grows stronger with every new memeber.


----------



## Van (Jul 17, 2008)

Spikesgirl said:


> Van - first I gotta say, every time I read your ' Ask what you want, Answer what you can' line, it reminds me of "Pirates of the Caribbean" - Take what you want, give nothing back...or is that on purpose?..........


 
Yar ! Um, Er, No I have no Piratical leanings at all....., it's just my standard New Memeber board motto. I figured I'd just put it in the sig to save having to type it all the time.


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 18, 2008)

BobShirk said:


> ...I'll probably just read for a while until I learn the ropes...


No wallflowers allowed, Bob. Just jump in with both feet! For instance, I bet you have some advice and insight regarding Auditorium Contracts/Rules for Users. It's all about sharing. I learn something new almost every time I log into the 'Booth.


----------



## Spikesgirl (Jul 18, 2008)

Just wondered if you'd wandered down the yardarm a time or two, Van. 

Bob, if you wait until you've read everything, there will be no time to post! Get involved and share the wealth!


----------

